# any nglish speaking expats in Olevano Romano



## linnie (Jun 23, 2008)

moving to Olevano Romano in Lazio to be near our son in August.Wondered if there are any other ex pats near there who may want to meet up for a chat or coffee.how do you all spend your time and are you glad you live there now you've made the move.looking forward to it,Lynn


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Lynn and welcome to the forum.

I am sure you will be able to find some ex-pats to meet.

Regards

Michelle


----------

